# Made me a wine rack



## Winofarmer (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm new to wine making starting of with 11gallons of 5 differnt recipes thought well I will need a wine rack!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 25, 2012)

I hate over achiever!!!  

Really though, that's looks GREAT


----------



## keena (Aug 25, 2012)

11 gallons will give you about 55 bottles, looks as though that rack only holds 48. Better make another one! Lol. Great looking rack though bud! I'm jealous


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job. I like how you can hang glasses in it.


----------



## Duster (Aug 25, 2012)

wine rack looks great, but I'm jealous that your garage looks as nice as it does. I have a 21 year old garage hermit living in mine that thinks he's gonna be a pizza delivery boy the rest of his life.
but really, the rack looks awesome, good job.


----------



## rob (Aug 25, 2012)

Please make sure you anchor to the wall


----------



## UBB (Aug 25, 2012)

Please make me one..............or 6!

Awesome job!


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job and I like it!


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 25, 2012)

Really nice. I will drink one of the bottles you don't have room for on your rack. Be glad to help out


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice rack!


----------



## JoaniB (Aug 25, 2012)

That's some beautiful workmanship! (someone beat me to 'nice rack' already)

What type of wood did you use? Is it oiled?


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone this new wine hobby has been alot of fun so far!!!Now the wait to see if any of the wine turns out...


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 25, 2012)

rob said:


> Please make sure you anchor to the wall



Yes it is anchored into the studs!!!


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 25, 2012)

JoaniB said:


> That's some beautiful workmanship! (someone beat me to 'nice rack' already)
> 
> What type of wood did you use? Is it oiled?



Thanks JoaniB I did it just from pictures of different racks on here and other sites,I could'nt find much info on a plan so I kinda winged it...It's #1 Select Pine with an oil stain wanted to do it in oak but the price of oak was out of my budget range,but i am happy with how it came out and how strudy it is..


----------



## GreginND (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful. I agree - it's kind of tall and could easily tip when loaded. You should secure it to the wall.

I also see a nice big EMPTY garage just waiting to be filled with more wine making activities!


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 26, 2012)

Duster said:


> wine rack looks great, but I'm jealous that your garage looks as nice as it does. I have a 21 year old garage hermit living in mine that thinks he's gonna be a pizza delivery boy the rest of his life.
> but really, the rack looks awesome, good job.



Tell him to get up off his lazy *** and get to doing some real work! There is no reason for a 21 year old to still be living at home!


----------



## pgottshall (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice Job!


----------

